# Big grubs



## New River Rat (Mar 17, 2014)

I have always been a soft plastic user, but had a hard time finding a big grub with the ridged body and long tail to use on my New River Smallies. So when I saw the "Loco Lizard" , I knew I had my pattern. Removed the head and legs, used plaster of paris to make a mold. Started pouring the grubs in light and white. 



















They do OK, but I'd like to see someone pouring them instead of me. Guess what I won on this site?










Now to try them.....I'm thinking a pearl shad color might be needed.


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2014)

Those grubs look awesome! I will try some. :wink: 

You should show off your work at Baitjunkys, they love that stuff over there. :beer:


----------

